# Flexible gas line



## Steelhead (Dec 23, 2008)

I live here in Wisconsin and am going to change out my gas water heater. Currently the gas hookup is done with black pipe. The last time I changed out a gas water heater I had to replumb the pipe so that it lined up with the new valve. Can I use flexible gas line to make the final connection to the valve instead of having to repipe everything.


----------



## Rivethead (Dec 26, 2008)

If your talking about regular flex line - no - you cannot use it to feed the water heater. 

You can use black pipe with the sediment trap from the tank up to a point you can securly connect it. From there to the main black iron you can use CSST flex line to make your connection. Installing CSST requires specific cutting tools and connectors. You need to be certified to install it.


----------



## Steelhead (Dec 23, 2008)

Rivethead said:


> If your talking about regular flex line - no - you cannot use it to feed the water heater.
> 
> You can use black pipe with the sediment trap from the tank up to a point you can securly connect it. From there to the main black iron you can use CSST flex line to make your connection. Installing CSST requires specific cutting tools and connectors. You need to be certified to install it.


I'm talking about flexible line (I've seen it at Lowes) that is used for dryers and stoves. On the bag the line was in it said this line could be used for water heaters as well. Would this be okay?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

It would absolutely be just fine and code-legal to use a pre-made flexible gas whip to connect your water heater. You must have a shutoff valve on the piped end of the whip, but no union is required.


----------



## Rivethead (Dec 26, 2008)

I believe "legal" will depend on your jurisdiction and who inspects the house and for what reasons. Here - the gas company will make you remove it - especially that stuff they sell at Lowes. Flex lines behind stoves and dryers are not subject to the abuse that the line running down the side of a water heater will be. If you insist on using CSST - get true CSST and have it installed by someone with the required certification and who knows how to properly bond and ground it. For your reading pleasure:


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Jurisdictions and gas companies prohibiting flexible gas whips is the exception, not the rule. It is best to check with your local inspection department before starting the project...You need a permit for the water heater replacement, and it is best to do it the right way the first time.


----------



## michaeljm (May 9, 2021)

Steelhead said:


> I live here in Wisconsin and am going to change out my gas water heater. Currently the gas hookup is done with black pipe. The last time I changed out a gas water heater I had to replumb the pipe so that it lined up with the new valve. Can I use flexible gas line to make the final connection to the valve instead of having to repipe everything.


----------



## michaeljm (May 9, 2021)

All of this talk of flex pipe is not adequate is simply misleading chatter put forth by lobbyists for plumber unions. It is a newer and far superior product for ALL residential applications. Maybe steel pipe is better for certain massive commercial projects, but not in the home. They tried the same garbage when PVC came along for water drain lines. Did not work then, and it won't work now.


----------



## michaeljm (May 9, 2021)

Rivethead said:


> I believe "legal" will depend on your jurisdiction and who inspects the house and for what reasons. Here - the gas company will make you remove it - especially that stuff they sell at Lowes. Flex lines behind stoves and dryers are not subject to the abuse that the line running down the side of a water heater will be. If you insist on using CSST - get true CSST and have it installed by someone with the required certification and who knows how to properly bond and ground it. For your reading pleasure:


Exactly what increased "abuse" does a gas line in your basement get exposed to? And the "stuff they sell at Lowes or any home center works just fine, and you can install it yourself in 10 minutes. The only "required certification" is a couple of pairs of channel locks, some gas line tape, and attitude of getting things done.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Michael - you are arguing with a thread from 2009 - those members are no longer here.


----------

